# Smiths Everest Automatic 25 Jewels



## waterloowelshy77 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

New member here looking for some info / advice.

I have recently come into possession of a Smiths Everest Automatic 25 Jewel watch. I believe it is rose gold - but am not sure if it is 9 carat or 18 carat. It has been passed onto me by my father who unfortunately passed away. I am trying to find out a bit more about the watch, but so far have not been able to find out much about it. It has been engraved on the rear as a retirement present and dated 1967. I still have the original display box and it appears to be in perfect working order - provided that it is constantl worn to keep the movement going.

I am basically looking to find out any info that i can on the watch. Value, etc. I will not be looking to sell it due to the personal connection, but wondered whether i should get it insured? Also, i dont think that it has ever been serviced and wondered if there were any reccomended places to take the watch to for a service. I am keen not to take it anywhere that would ruin it due to its significance to me.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I am quite a fan of Smiths watches. A Google search should throw up quite a number of sites with information about the 'Made in England' models in particular.

James Merrens and smithswatches should home in on a site run by an expert on the subject - does a fantastic full service starting @ Â£45.

The Everest models were in celebration of the conquest of Mt. Everest in the Queen's Coronation year and were the top flight models in the range.

The greatest value of the watch is in your family connection - for prices ebay using 'smiths everest' should give a good idea of the range (but you'll soon be kicking yourself if you let it go)


----------



## waterloowelshy77 (Sep 27, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am quite a fan of Smiths watches. A Google search should throw up quite a number of sites with information about the 'Made in England' models in particular.
> 
> ...


Hi. Thanks for the reply. I definately wont be letting it go. Its far too close to my heart. I have tried googling ad finitum but i cant come up with the same model that i have. Everything seems to suggest a 19 movement everest automatic, but mine is definately 25 movements. Also mine is the automatic version, whereas all the others are manual. The link above is the only exact match that i can find to the version that i have, but it doesnt contain much detail. At the moment i have started wearing it every day as it needs to be on the wrist to keep time and im worried about taking it off incase it stops working. Although, having said that it seems to be doing fine after having been in a drawer for the past 20 years! So maybe i had better stop wearing daily and save it for best.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

James Merrens site should be high on the list if you google "smithswatches" - there are examples of 25 jewel auto's.

After lying idle for twenty years you would be well advised to get it serviced before running it for any length of time.


----------



## waterloowelshy77 (Sep 27, 2010)

Julian Latham said:


> James Merrens site should be high on the list if you google "smithswatches" - there are examples of 25 jewel auto's.
> 
> After lying idle for twenty years you would be well advised to get it serviced before running it for any length of time.


Thanks again. I have got his details up and will get in touch with him about having serviced. Do you have any idea of likely value? - i am keen to wear the watch on a daily basis, as i really like it, but would happily put it away and only bring it out for special occasions if i am wearing something that is of too high a value for every day use. Having said that it wont be sold, so maybe i should not worry and just carry on enjoying wearing it.


----------

